# Changement de thème - Jailbreak obligatoire ?



## jbonbeurre (30 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Sur un iPod 3G 32 GB, comment faut il faire pour modifier le thème ?  Doit il être jailbreaké ou sait on le faire sans qu'il le soit ?

Merci


----------



## Aescleah (30 Juin 2010)

Tout dépend de ce que tu entends par "Thème". En effet, si cela se limite au fond d'écran, iOS 4 suffit pour cela. Cependant, si tu souhaites une personnalisation un peu plus poussée (icônes, etc), pour l'instant le passage par la case jailbreak est en effet indispensable.


----------



## jbonbeurre (30 Juin 2010)

C'est en effet changer les icônes, ...

Merci


----------



## Pouasson (30 Juin 2010)

À noter qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'installer de lourds machins comme Winterboard une fois jailbreaké pour changer les icônes... il "suffit" de se déplacer dans l'arborescence et de changer les fichiers .png (ou .ico j'sais plus) desdites icônes (Winterboard fait tout sans qu'on mette les mains dans le cambouis, mais c'est une grosse usine à gaz, surtout pour d'anciennes config' matérielles).


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2010)

Pouasson a dit:


> À noter qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'installer de lourds machins comme Winterboard une fois jailbreaké pour changer les icônes... il "suffit" de se déplacer dans l'arborescence et de changer les fichiers .png (ou .ico j'sais plus) desdites icônes (Winterboard fait tout sans qu'on mette les mains dans le cambouis, mais c'est une grosse usine à gaz, surtout pour d'anciennes config' matérielles).



oui et winterboard toujours en eveil...bouffe un max de batterie
y a plus qu a esperer que la pomme offre la possibilite de customisation dans ces produits.
Aux prix ou sont les bestioles ...ca devrait etre de rigueur d ailleurs
a moins bien sur que le Jailbreak fasse les affaires d Apple..........!


----------



## Aescleah (5 Juillet 2010)

alan63 a dit:


> oui et winterboard toujours en eveil...bouffe un max de batterie
> y a plus qu a esperer que la pomme offre la possibilite de customisation dans ces produits.
> Aux prix ou sont les bestioles ...ca devrait etre de rigueur d ailleurs
> a moins bien sur que le Jailbreak fasse les affaires d Apple..........!



Malheureusement je doute fort que davantage de personnalisation soit possible dans le futur, et ce pour plusieurs raisons. La première étant que cela ne serait pas forcément simple d'utilisation (même en faisant un effort, l'utilisateur moyen n'a pas tendance à "bidouiller", y compris de la manière la plus simple qui soit), ce qui va contre les "idéaux" d'Apple en matière d'expérience utilisateur.
La seconde raison, qui est peut-être la principale, est que, je pense, la majorité des utilisateurs d'iphone se fichent complètement de ce genre de choses. Partant de ce constat, pourquoi offrir quelque chose dont la majorité n'a que faire ?


----------



## Pouasson (6 Juillet 2010)

Le problème c'est qu'ils ne laissent pas la possibilité de le faire pour les rares (selon toi ) qui veulent pourtant le faire. Ce qui oblige à débloquer l'appareil. 

Pourquoi offrir quelque chose dont la majorité (selon toi encore ) n'a rien à faire? ... bah pourquoi pas au final? Vaut mieux en offrir plus que pas assez dans l'absolu. Et tant qu'Apple aura cette politique minimaliste (qui se tient au vu de tes arguments, cela dit), et bien je continuerai à JB mes i-ppareils. Dans d'autres systèmes mobiles, il n'est nul besoin de bidouiller pour changer une pauvre icône...

Enfin bon, j'aime bien customiser, mais si on n'est apparemment pas nombreux.... :rateau:


----------



## Aescleah (6 Juillet 2010)

Pouasson a dit:


> Le problème c'est qu'ils ne laissent pas la possibilité de le faire pour les rares (selon toi ) qui veulent pourtant le faire. Ce qui oblige à débloquer l'appareil.
> 
> Pourquoi offrir quelque chose dont la majorité (selon toi encore ) n'a rien à faire? ... bah pourquoi pas au final? Vaut mieux en offrir plus que pas assez dans l'absolu. Et tant qu'Apple aura cette politique minimaliste (qui se tient au vu de tes arguments, cela dit), et bien je continuerai à JB mes i-ppareils. Dans d'autres systèmes mobiles, il n'est nul besoin de bidouiller pour changer une pauvre icône...
> 
> Enfin bon, j'aime bien customiser, mais si on n'est apparemment pas nombreux.... :rateau:



J'aime beaucoup customiser aussi, et je suis aussi passé par la case jailbreak... Je tentais juste de trouver des arguments pouvant justifier de telles absences (qui n'engagent que moi en effet). D'ailleurs un autre me vient à l'esprit... On bride à mort au début et on te lâche une "nouveauté" à la prochaine mise à jour, qui est "magique et qui va tellement te foutre la gueule de travers que tu pourras même plus chier droit" (je tente une envolée lyrique mégalo à la Steve ). Comme ce foutu transmetteur FM qui est là depuis des lustres et qui ne sert à que dalle pour l'instant (rien à voir avec la custo certes, mais ça illustre l'esprit de la chose).
Tout cela pour dire que tout donner dès le début, commercialement ça n'est pas intéressant, malheureusement pour le consommateur.


----------

